# EMT workers arrested in British death



## VentMedic (Dec 31, 2008)

Be careful what you say and do. You never know who might be listening or filming you.


*EMT workers arrested in British death*

Last update: 2:07 p.m. EST Dec. 31, 2008



> BRIGHTON, England, Dec 31, 2008 (UPI via COMTEX) -- Two emergency medical technicians in Brighton, England, allegedly discussed whether they should treat a man who later died, a police source said.
> The unidentified source said the EMTs, whose identities were not reported, were arrested after they were heard allegedly debating whether to attempt to resuscitate 59-year-old Barry Baker, The Times of London said Wednesday.


 


> But after entering the building, the medics were disturbed by the condition of Baker's home and uttered "words to the effect that he was not worth saving," the source alleged.
> 
> The source said the medics' alleged discussion was overheard by emergency dispatch workers because *Baker had not hung up the telephone after calling for help. *
> 
> "Obviously the crew did not realize that the phone was still connected and, of course, the 999 call was recorded on tape," the source told The Times.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen this earlier on fox news myself.

Thats part of professionalism not to say what may come to your mind about someonelse's living conditions wether anyone's listening or not.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 31, 2008)

*Just shaking my head.....*

* You can think it but, don't say it out loud".............
It is a shame that more negtive press is being brought on by our own...........


----------



## Dobo (Dec 31, 2008)

It's one thing to state a negative comment on the guys living conditions but to debate as to whether or not you are going to resuscitate because of it is absolutely criminal.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 31, 2008)

This is terrible, I get in this field to try to save lives, not decide if someone needs to be saved or not.  

I wonder if there is more to the story, maybe the family didn't want him resuscitated.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 31, 2008)

I forgot to include the link:

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...B5067-1E26-45C0-B3B9-26D8BFBC8FD1}&dist=msr_1


----------



## Dobo (Dec 31, 2008)

If they simply said something to the effect that "was this guy worth saving?" in a bit of morbid humour but immediately went to work on him I would say it is just a case of insensitivity and poor judgement in what you say. The fact that they debated reviving him is simply criminal and I cannot think of it in any other way.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Something similar happened.. called for an unresponsive in an alley. Medics arrived, found the pt.. turned out to be a known druggy. Turns out he OD'd and went in cardiac arrest. The medics turned the AED on and it recorded them saying something to the effect of "oh he's just a junky... lets leave him here, the world wont care." Well little did they know, the AED had an audio recorder so medical control could get a better picture of how medics handled arrests. After this tape was discovered.. well they both got fired.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 1, 2009)

No matter how distasteful medics comments can be, I cannot imagine how this would be an arrest-able offense. My partners have said worse on scene. I guess we are lucky to live in America.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 1, 2009)

daedalus said:


> No matter how distasteful medics comments can be, I cannot imagine how this would be an arrest-able offense. My partners have said worse on scene. I guess we are lucky to live in America.



I do have to agree with you, I don't see how this can be an arrestable offense.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 1, 2009)

*Here are two news stories with more details.*


*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/sussex/7805362.stm*

*Paramedics held over man's death *

Tuesday, 30 December 2008


*Two paramedics have been arrested on suspicion of neglecting to perform a public duty following the death of a man in Brighton.* South East Coast Ambulance Service said the men, aged 35 and 44, and both from Brighton, had been questioned and bailed to a date in January. 



*Paramedics Arrested in UK for Ignoring a Dying Man*

http://www.medindia.net/news/Paramedics-Arrested-in-UK-for-Ignoring-a-Dying-Man-45789-1.htm
Two paramedics are being prosecuted in the UK for failing to attempt to revive a dying man.



> 'Then they are apparently heard to comment on seeing Mr Baker and saying that it was *not worth bothering to try to carry out resuscitation to try to save him. They then are heard discussing what to tell ambulance control and allegedly decide to say that he was already dead when they arrived. *


----------



## Dobo (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you VentMedic, that clears things up a lot. Unfortunately I have no sympathy for these medics. Your extra info just says to me that they were simply negligent in their duties to the point of being criminal.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 1, 2009)

I post these news stories so some can learn from them. This news story demonstrates how easy it is for something to be overheard or witnessed by the public and taken the wrong way or used against them. I, of course, can not speak for the intent of the two men in this article but their words have put them into a very bad situation. 

And, with the internet and international news broadcasting, anything that happens anywhere can be a news item around the world.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 1, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I post these news stories so some can learn from them. This news story demonstrates how easy it is for something to be overheard or witnessed by the public and taken the wrong way or used against them. I, of course, can not speak for the intent of the two men in this article but their words have put them into a very bad situation.
> 
> And, with the internet and international news broadcasting, anything that happens anywhere can be a news item around the world.



Ah, so they were planning on lying to med control. That still is probably not grounds for arrest, probably termination of their jobs and perhaps suspending or revoking their licenses. Who knows because the media really screws things up sometimes. 

It is still unacceptable. Thank you for bringing this article up.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scene safety. Access and egress. Recognition of potential hazzards to staff prior to making contact with patient. All things which should be considered when approaching the patient. 

Wanna see what they walked into?

http://www.24dash.com/news/Housing/...-home-after-ambulance-crew-accused-of-neglect


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, I've been in worse....


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Scene safety. Access and egress. Recognition of potential hazzards to staff prior to making contact with patient. All things which should be considered when approaching the patient.
> 
> Wanna see what they walked into?
> 
> http://www.24dash.com/news/Housing/...-home-after-ambulance-crew-accused-of-neglect



Kim and Aggie would whip that place clean.


----------

